# TFV8 7.5mL Expansion Tank by Czar American Made



## Nailedit77 (17/1/17)

Get a little more bang for your buck with this tank extension kit from Czar Mfg.! Designed to be perfectly compatible with the TFV8 sub-ohm tank, simply replace the stock glass section with this piece to instantly add an extra 1.5mL to your capacity! 

*Features*

Acrylic Construction
7.5mL Juice Capacity
Compatible With SmokTech TFV8

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DominionZA (18/1/17)

I need this. Tank is just too bloody small. Klap it in around an hour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

